# Super chuck for routers



## Richard863 (2 Feb 2011)

Hi all
I'm sorry if this has been on before. Couldn't find it.

2 Years ago I purchased a device called a Muscle chuck from Woodrat UK and fitted it to my T11. Having used it in Hobby mode quite often I must say it is definitely the best thing since sliced bread, and can't sing its praises enough. With the T11 in the table mode it is so easy to change over bits without the 2 spanner or need a 3rd hand mode. A gentle pressure on the allen key is more than suffice to hold the cutters with out any movement. The only thing against it was I ended up with a 5/16 collet which is a USA thing I didn't think we had that size shank over here. Never the less it only takes seconds to change a cutter.
Kind regards

Richard


----------



## flounder (2 Feb 2011)

Hi Richard, nice to see someone local!
I have a similar thing called an Xtreme Xtension. Can't remember where I bought it from, might have been Rutlands, but it takes both 1/4 and 1/2 bits. I have it fitted in a table mounted DW625 and have to agree that they make life so much easier!


----------



## George_N (11 Feb 2011)

I too have the XX in my table mounted T11...great piece of kit. it came with a 1/4" collet adaptor and I already had an 8 mm one, so all my router bits can fit on the router table. Some don't like adaptors but for the occasional use I make of them, they have never given me a single problem.


----------

